# Update on my surgery (just in case someone wants to know)



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 9, 2007)

My gall bladder surgery is scheduled for next Thursday the 16th. at 11am. I check in that morning at 8am. 

I have been having pain on and off but I'm doing ok. I just want this over it's ruining my summer.

For those who want - please send prayers and good thoughts. But I know all is going to be well.


And I want to say thank you to all of you who have been sending messages and your love - you know who you are. I love you, :wubu: Especially you!


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 9, 2007)

good luck Sandie, hope it helps, and remember to listen to them on activities and such, my sister did too much too fast and now she is paying the price...good luck and prayers...


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 9, 2007)

You will totally be in my thoughts on thursday! I hope you have no complications and it's a quick in and out for you


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 9, 2007)

Will be thinking of you on Thursday, Sandie! You are in my thoughts and prayers! LOVE ya, Kara


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 10, 2007)

Best of luck, Sandie! I'll be thinking of you, wishing you the very best and quickest recovery.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 10, 2007)

thank you ladies! I appreciate you very much.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 10, 2007)

Sandie, I had gall bladder surgery 4 years ago. I had a difficult time of it, recovering and all, (my doc sucked!!) but I'm sending you the bestest vibes for a quick recovery. It sounds as though your doc is the best and you'll be in good hands. 

Take care---


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 10, 2007)

Good luck Sandie, I'm so glad you're almost done with this little chapter... will be good to have it past!


----------



## lemmink (Aug 10, 2007)

I hope it goes really well!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you all very much!:wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Sandie, I hope the surgery will go smoothly and swiftly for you. You can join me in the no Gall bladder club now. Susannah


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 10, 2007)

_*Good Luck Sandie -wishing you a speedy recovery*_.


----------



## Leesa (Aug 10, 2007)

Sandie,
I've sent word to the BIG GUY to send some extra blessings from above to guide and protect you during this time. 
Leesa


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 10, 2007)

Speedy recovery wishes to you Sandie - I know you'll get through the surgery just fine. Since many people will be thinking of you on Thursday, I hope there's some way that Wayne can update us on your progress.


----------



## jamie (Aug 10, 2007)

Good luck and hope you have a quick and smooth recovery!


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 10, 2007)

Good luck, Sandie! Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Aug 11, 2007)

Good luck Sandie  sending all my good toughts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 11, 2007)

Sandie, if you change your mind and decide to let me and my stoner buddy do the surgery (he has a really good digital camera) just pm me. 

Either way, you'll be in our thoughts and here's hoping you'll heal up real fast afterwards!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 11, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Sandie, if you change your mind and decide to let me and my stoner buddy do the surgery (he has a really good digital camera) just pm me.
> 
> Either way, you'll be in our thoughts and here's hoping you'll heal up real fast afterwards!



I'm still mulling that one over Santa. It would be an adventure. Would you use a steak knife or a butter knife????? That is gonna make my decision.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 11, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I'm still mulling that one over Santa. It would be an adventure. Would you use a steak knife or a butter knife????? That is gonna make my decision.



Glad to hear you're mulling, Sandie. We have a decent amount of silverware including one steak knife. Lots of teaspoons too and we've got soap.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 11, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Glad to hear you're mulling, Sandie. We have a decent amount of silverware including one steak knife. Lots of teaspoons too and we've got soap.



hmmmmmmmmm curiouser and curiouser.

Do I have to be completely naked or can I just pull my shirt up a bit????


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 11, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> hmmmmmmmmm curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Do I have to be completely naked or can I just pull my shirt up a bit????



You can just pull the shirt up. His girlfriend's gonna be there and probably pretty freaked out 'cos we're gonna try to take her tonsils out first. After we're done we'll start on you. He has Pink Floyd CDs you can listen to on the Walkman.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 11, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> You can just pull the shirt up. His girlfriend's gonna be there and probably pretty freaked out 'cos we're gonna try to take her tonsils out first. After we're done we'll start on you. He has Pink Floyd CDs you can listen to on the Walkman.



Cool dude! I'm excited!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 11, 2007)

Good luck Sandie! I'll be thinking of you and will say some prayers for your safety, and for a very speedy and healthy recovery for you... I'm sure you'll be great!!

~ Vi


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 11, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Since many people will be thinking of you on Thursday, I hope there's some way that Wayne can update us on your progress.



I've been thinking about this since you posted it Sammie. I think I m going to ask for a volunteer. If someone here would like to get a phone call from Wayne after I come out of surgery and would like to post an update here - PLEASE send me a PM. I doubt he will have internet access while we are there. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 11, 2007)

missaf said:


> I can if you like, Sandie  I'll PM Wayne my number!




Thank you - that's wonderful.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 12, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way, Sandie. Hopefully you'll be feeling better in no time - and be able to enjoy the rest of the summer without pain - I know it's been a rough one for you. Take care!

Will be watching here for the update on you!


----------



## merseylass (Aug 12, 2007)

I've just happened on this thread and wanted to join in with the others in saying I trust all l will go well for you and your pain will be no-more once that darn gall bladder is history!

Thinking aboutcha, Sandie. My good wishes/vibes for a speedy recovery.

Jacquie


----------

